# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Métodos para el Cuidado de Alimentos Perecederos Durante el Transporte por Camiones

## Bruno Cillóniz

El objetivo de refrigerar los productos alimenticios es mantener la calidad y prolongar el tiempo de durabilidad antes de la venta, manteniendo la temperatura del producto en un punto donde el deterioro metabólico y microbiológico sea mínimo. Mantener la temperatura deseada o ideal es un factor crucial para proteger los alimentos perecederos de la pérdida de calidad durante su almacenamiento y distribución. La pérdida de calidad es un asunto tanto del tiempo, como del mal uso de la temperatura. 
El mal uso de la temperatura es un agravante más y aun cuando sea por períodos cortos durante la carga, transporte y descarga, puede que cuando el producto llegue a su destino haya sufrido una pérdida en calidad. considerable El mal uso de la temperatura puede ocurrir por que sea muy alta o muy baja. Por ejemplo, las altas temperaturas pueden causar pérdida de vitamina C en los espárragos, y disminución en el azúcar o sacarosa del maíz dulce (Figura 1). Las bajas temperaturas pueden causar daños de refrigeración a frutas y vegetales frescos. Puede que esto no sea evidente hasta que el producto esté en la tienda o en la mesa del consumidor, al mostrar que no ha madurado adecuadamente, o ha disminuido su sabor, o sufrido decoloración, o tenga picaduras o muestre cualquier otra señal de calidad inadecuada. 
La refrigeración elimina el exceso de calor y provee un control de temperatura para los productos alimenticios mientras son transportados en vehículos. El calor es una forma positiva y medible de energía que siempre irradia o fluye hacia la fuente de frío o refrigeración.  *Autores:*  B. Hunt Ashby          *Editora*: USDA         *Año:* 1,995       http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...e-por-camionesTemas similares: Inmortalizacion de Flores por Liofilizacion y metodos quimicos ! Vendo neumaticos mrf para camiones, otr y agricolas 2012: Año de lluvias. Bueno para arroz y alerta para la papa y el transporte Organizan concurso de cortometrajes para sensibilizar sobre cuidado del agua, en Junín Exportadores solicitan construcción del túnel trasandino para abaratar costos de transporte

----------

